# What Food Best Describes Your Personality?



## FoodieFanatic (Aug 22, 2015)

What food or dish best describes your personality?  Are you easy going like a comforting casserole? Do you have a strong personality like hot peppers? I would think mine would be a spicy Italian dish like lasagna. Lots of different layers fun, creative, lively and full of energy.


----------



## creative (Aug 22, 2015)

I think mine might be a deluxe trifle!  There are many layers and textures to me, with some surprises.  I may look a bit nutty but (I am told) that I am quite sweet.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 27, 2015)

Old fish.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Aug 27, 2015)

No, I don't believe that, Sir!


----------



## yummy_food (Sep 1, 2015)

A yummy caesar salad

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 3, 2015)

FoodieFanatic said:


> No, I don't believe that, Sir!



Sour grapes?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 3, 2015)

Lemons - bright, sharp and takes getting used to


----------

